# S79LR

## R9LR

S79LR IOTA AF-033.    RA9LR ( 8Q7LR).        2010   S79LR.   Desroches IOTA AF-033  01  7  2010.    IOTA AF-024 - 08-10  2010 . -FT-897+,  - DX-88    .      .        (100 )    ,         - PSK-63, RTTY,  CW    SSB.   ,        .  QSL   . QSL     :    625046 . -46   3713    ,      (  ).     -ARI INTERNATIONAL DX CONTEST,  Alessandro Volta RTTY DX Contest  CQ-M International DX Contest.     ,   ,       ,  ,       S79LR@MAIL.RU,       .  ,    QSO,            .

----------


## /UA9LT

,       ?

----------


## R9LR

> ,       ?


    ,      ,         .

----------


## R9LR

> .


   ,  CW      ,    -   70 .    ,        HAMs   "",     DX    .

----------


## R9LR

> QRS   CW


,   .

----------


## RU6AI

CW..

----------


## rx3agd

, , " 80-" :)))
  , .. RTTY    -   ,  ()   ,      GM4FAM ON4AXU IK2RZQ....     7(,    10-) !
 !           ,   :))

----------


## R9LR

.   ,       ,    80 .   ,     .   psk31  psk63 ( ),   RTTY  .   , 20-   ,     QSO  UA9LT 
(7   ).     ,  80     22 00   .

----------


## R9LR

> 23:32 Z  3583,9     ,  .   84.  5- , 100   
>  .     ,     
> . ,  !


Info or test log  s79lr.server72.ru 
An attempt to put part of the log with the AF-24. Please review and comment. http://www.clublog.org/

----------


## 4L5A

QSL
     73       Al 4L5A

----------


## R9LR

> , . 
>  qsl. .


  ,   - .   -   ..:-)

----------


## rv6ali

> 30  2011   LOTW.    . 73.   IOTA    AS-058 
> WEST MALAYSIA Langkawi  9M2/RA9LR. 
>      20   17  2011.


, !
AS-058    . ,     !
  set up?

----------


## /UA9LT

AS-058  ...
 :
http://www.dxengineering.com/Product...=163&DeptID=22

----------

